# burası/burada



## cyaxares_died

Can someone explain when to use burası and when burada?
I just texted my friend writing ''Bugün çok güneşli,  Türkiye gibi'' and I felt tempted to write ''burası çok güneşli'' but then I remembered that my friends once said to me that 'burası' is used for when you are inside a house, meanıng that precise apartment.

Is this a fıxed rule?


----------



## Revontuli

Hello cyaxares,

There's nothing wrong with "Burası çok güneşli". You mean "Turkey" by "burası":

*It's very sunny here today.*

It's not a fixed word that's only used for being inside a building.


----------



## Volcano

cyaxares_died said:


> Can someone explain when to use burası and when burada?
> I just texted my friend writing ''Bugün çok güneşli,  Türkiye gibi'' and I felt tempted to write ''burası çok güneşli'' but then I remembered that my friends once said to me that 'burası' is used for when you are inside a house, meanıng that precise apartment.
> 
> Is this a fıxed rule?


*
I would write: 'Bugün burası Türkiye gibi çok güneşli' - 'It is very sunny here today like Turkey'

Burası - Here, this place: You can use it for a place of you are inside or outside, open land/space/yard/area, region/country etc.*


----------



## piozaf

also I have a question about burası and buranın
*Burası herkes için oturma yeri değildir.*
here anyone for no live .......?
*Buranın evleri sizinkilere benzmiyor mu?*
from here....the house ...?

thanks


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> also I have a question about burası and buranın
> *Burası herkes için oturma yeri değildir.*
> here anyone for no live .......?
> *Buranın evleri sizinkilere benzmiyor mu?*
> from here....the house ...?
> 
> thanks



*This place is not a seating for everybody (to sit)

Don't this place's houses look like yours?*


----------



## Revontuli

1) *Burası* herkes için oturma yeri değildir= *Here* is not a neighbourhood for everyone(the word "oturma yeri" can have different meanings, depending on the context. I use it as neighbourhood.)

In this sentence, "burası" is the subject of the verb.

2) Aren't *the houses of this place/neighbourhood* like yours?(or Volcano's suggestion, depending on the context again)= Buranın evleri sizinkilere benzemiyor mu?

   "buranın" is the genitive form.


----------



## Volcano

*I got it as bank or somewhere else like that in the first sentence.Depends on the text*


----------



## piozaf

yalnızca alıştırma cümleler veya cümlelerin bir kitabı türkçeyi için öğrenmek


----------



## tristero

"Burası" is "here" meaning "this place" when used as a noun, such as in the example "Burası oyun yeri değil."  (This is not a playground.)

"Burada" is "here" meaning "in this place", used as an adverb:  "Burada içilmez"  ("There's no smoking allowed here.")

The difference is grammatical, rather than one of meaning in terms of the type of place referred to.


----------

